# canine colic



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

well....what a day i had yesterday!!! archie was poorly and obviously in pain yesterday ,couldnt see any wounds , but he yelped when picked up and just wanted to lay away from everyone so i rang the vets my was closed to went to one of the other surgeries, couldnt find any obstruction by feeling in his tum etc but agreed he wasnt very lively so off we went to the partner surgery where he had an xray would u believe it was GAS but poor archie as we all know he must have been in awful pain he had an injection and we bought him home with the warning of loose bowels later ...yuk!!! . was a costly day but worth it to know he was ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

One of my biggest fears when hearing of illnesses like this is Gastric torsion (BLOAT) assuming you dog is a poodle I do not know if the breed is prone to bloating, But having had a dog suffer bloat I think it is something that every single dog owner should be aware of.

My dog was lucky to survire, and only did so do the the quick thinking and manic driving of myself coupled with the sheer determination of the vet that was not prepared to give up when he opened her up.

Bloat is a killer, I shall post about it in the health columns if I cannot find anything here relating to it.

Pleased to hear you dog is better by the way.
regards
Sue
xx


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh poor thing! and poor you!! good luck cleaning that up. There's been a virus going round our village, both my dogs got the runs at mo. I've been getting up during the night to take them out. They're ok in themselves though.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Poor Archie - hope hes feeling better now.
Luca - my mums poodle often gets a dodgy tummy, but never that bad - she gives him Milk of Magnesia - what our vet prescribed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ah bless..i'm glad archie is better now....pity they dont do windeeze for dogs..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Aww poor Archie! 

I'm sure we all know what trapped wind feels like.  NOT nice at all


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

archie is moving about a bit more today still looking all "hang dog" though bless him! 
Milk of magnesia......... i did give him a bit tbh vet said that would def help he gave him an injection of zantac and thankfully it wasnt too bad last night.
I was really worried he just wouldnt move yesterday and didnt want to be bothered with anyone which was totally out of character for him


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Glad to hear Archie is better. I have given Infacol to pups before after vet suggested it


----------

